# hot water heater



## fuelinfrank (Jul 18, 2010)

hello, the last time i went camping in the process of lighting the pilot to my water hearer the control valve started on fire...i'm no expert but it doesnt look like i can replace only the control unit, afraid i may have to replace entire heater, hoping someone can tell me otherwise. Thanks Tim


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

You got any info on what model it is? What exactly burned or melted? Just the valve? Pics may helpful to figure it out to.


----------



## Fast4Stroke (Sep 6, 2010)

*I have the same problems*

I have a 2005 palomino Mustang. When I pack up to go home, I find the water heater on fire, literally. There is a flame on the exterior of the water heater. Here are a couple pictures of the effects of the flame.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

ya! That's not normal. You need to get that checked if not replaced. Fire coming out of your camper is a really bad thing.
I agree with ctfortner. What year and model of camper do you have?


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

hahahha
really?
maybe it will do well next time


----------

